# Crank Pulley Bolt Removal



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm gettin' closer and closer to tackling the timing chain on my '97 4WD Hardbody. Probably gonna' be postin' quite a few questions in the coming weeks regarding this job. 

Man...I'm more nervous about tackling this job than I was about gettin' married! Hope you folks are gonna' be patient as I'll probably have a bazillion questions.

So, when I remove the crank pulley bolt (27 mm, I think) how do I keep the engine from turning. At that point, I'll have the engine at TDC and I don't wanna' move the crank too much.

"This is not the end. This is not even the beginning of the end. This is perhaps the end of the beginning." 
Winston Churchill, 1940


----------



## 96 nissan HB (Feb 4, 2010)

Good luck. I'm sure you'll get plenty of help from the folks here. Plus there's a sticky on this as well.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there 96nissanhb, I re-read the post on the timing chain and I think I figured it out.

You hold the chain from moving by jamming a socket extension through the cam sprocket and allow it to rest on the head where the rocker cover seats. Sound right?

I guess when all else fails, a fella' shoud just read the directions...again. *sigh*


----------



## beinpaz (Mar 5, 2010)

Do it the easy way with an Impact Wrench.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

for the un impacted tool pepole you can use a smaller pipe wrench..

cup it from the back wit the jaws of the pipe wrench while turning the bolt with your socket wrench..

some times the can pullet will break..


----------



## 96 nissan HB (Feb 4, 2010)

beinpaz said:


> Do it the easy way with an Impact Wrench.


Cool. I got an impact haha.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update.......


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I always had a friend put a wrench on the bolt while I turned the key!

j/k

DO NOT try this at home boys & girls


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

that is funny and how i lost my last freind..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

next time... shut the hood, they dont fly as far!


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

breaker bar(long), 21 mm socket, and bump starter.....


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

testing avatar


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I do have an electric impact gun that I've only ever used to change the wheels on my wife's car. It's not exactly the Arnold Schwarzenegger of impact guns, so I figured it wouldn't work. When I get to that point, I might just give it a go and see how it does.

I don't know if I have an impact socket big enough to fit the crank bolt. Gonna' have to check on that one.

When I finally do dive into this project full bore, I'm gonna' take lots of pictures and do up some kinda' slide show for YouTube. Unless of course I get half way through the project, become totally frustrated and confused and push the truck over a cliff...like Bill Murray and the gopher.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you staying stock or modifying a few things? I've rebuilt mine a few years back and i added a cam, ARP rod bolts, ported and port matched the head, intake and header entrance, Headers, 2.25" custom exhaust(T409), Hi flow cat, 280zx turbo hi capacity oil pump and heavy duty drive spindle and gear,replaced all the epoxy ignition coils with MSD oil filled units, Home made ram air/CAI, just to name a few....gl


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, Cmax. When you say ARP rod bolts, what exactly do you mean? Do you mean piston connecting rod bolts?


----------



## apmason (Jul 21, 2004)

What kind of cam did you switch in? Any mods needed to accompany that? Am lookin to up my power a bit.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us please..


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey, Zane. No update yet. Still collecting information. Hope to tackle the timing chain this summer.

I'll be pickin' your brain and the brains of others in the coming weeks to get through the whole deal.

For instance, my Haynes manual says to remove the oil pump I gotta' remove a cross member or something (recall I've got 4WD). However, I've found that not everything that's written in the Haynes manual has to be done. For instance, the manual says to remove the oil pan (to access the timing cover) I gotta' remove the front differential, but the consensus on this site seems to be that I don't actually have to remove the pan in order to remove the cover...I can simply 'loosen' the pan. That's the kinda' stuff that the Haynes manual doesn't tell you.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

Ive always put the parking brake on and put it in gear, that holds the crank while you loosen the bolt. You might have to move the pulley a little by hand to get it to line back up. Ive had my motors apart too many times :\


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

If you have to, you can loosen the motor mounts and lift the motor with an engine hoist, or jack it up from the transmission bellhousing. That should give you enough room to get the pan loose. 

I dont remember where the pickup tube is, but you shouldnt have to drop the pan if the pickup tube isnt attached to the front cover, since the oil pump is not in the front cover i dont think you have to, but im not 100%.:lame: You might have to jack it up in order to get the oil pan bolts out.

If you were close by i'd offer an experienced helping hand. Was i helpful? Probably not.. but i feel like i tried


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey Schmauster...thanks for the insight.

Yeah, too bad you weren't closer. Haven't been able to find anyone local who has Nissan truck experience. I'd keep you supplied in good, cold, Canadian beer; although the productivity might start to decrease as the beer intake increased.  (Forgive me if you don't like beer.)


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

:givebeer: too bad it would be 1000 bucks in gas to drive up there :givebeer:


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

lol...I hear ya'! 

And Canadian gas prices are jinormous compared to US gas prices. And I suspect gas prices won't be gettin' much better due to that large clusterf**k in the Gulf of Mexico. 

Cheers!


----------

